# These exist in PC?



## AngelBunny (Aug 6, 2018)

I was just fishing and I saw this huge shadow and thought it was a tuna,  but it was a Neapolitan fish!! 






Has anyone else seen this fish in PC?


----------



## ESkill (Aug 6, 2018)

Awesome! Those are pretty rare. They've been out for maybe a month now? There was an update a bit ago that released more fish and bugs


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 9, 2018)

I've caught a decent amount of those. Not a tremendous amount, but surely more than tuna; those are the ones that evade me. Has it really only been a month though? I could have sworn it's been longer- at least by a couple months.

Regardless, congratulations! It's always fun finding new fish. :'3


----------

